# Texas Coastal Fishers of Men Tournament



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Benefitting the Helping a Hero Foundation

http://helpingahero.org

It's almost here and there's still time to get your Sponsorship Name on the shirts. The deadline is May 1st, so grab a few buddies and register online. Our family has taken part in this event for the past three years and it is always a great time. The soldiers will make you proud to be part of the event and it's really a great charity.
Hope to see you at the Topwater Grill under the Giant Palapa! Come hungry because these guys will feed you a fried fish dinner.

http://www.texascoastalfishersofmen.com/sponsorships.asp


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this a Team or Individual Tournament? Love the cause you are raising funds for!

Thank you


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

ReelAttitude said:


> Is this a Team or Individual Tournament? Love the cause you are raising funds for!
> 
> Thank you


$30 per Adult
$15 per Kid

Hope to see you there and good luck!

-Randy


----------

